# A Vent



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR

I hate when people are complete douchebags about dog care. 


There's one girl that I'm constantly butting heads with on a forum (not this one) that I've been on for YEARS. She's a very western medicine kind of pet owner, she's also a vet tech. I think that it's good to take that side into consideration, but that there's also a lot of holistic treatments that can be very beneficial. 


She feeds Purina One. Crap. I called her out on feeding crap a year or so ago and she got pissed off and said it's not crap. 


She makes snide little jabs here and there. She got into an argument when I posted something about the sources of meat that a lot of the lower quality foods use (ie: dead pets). 


I mentioned in a thread on vaccinations that I was considering discontinuing Murph's heartworm preventative because I wasn't sure if the pros outweighed the cons.

Her response:

Taking your dog off heartworm prevention is, in my book, one of the STUPIDEST moves you could ever make. *STUPID* 

Interceptor protects against more intestinal parasites than HeartGard does. That's why we like it more at my clinic, covers more bases for our clients who are mostly older and retired, they also have grandkids coming around so need to make sure health is #1 priority. Nothing does every parasite.



Mine:

Ya know, Suz. A lot of the times when you want to "preach" to people, you could try being a little more respectful and not being a bitch, people are typically more willing to listen if you are nicer rather than saying "YOU ARE STUPID" and try to educate them. 


I mean it's not like I come into threads where I feel you are wrong and say "PEOPLE WHO FEED THEIR DOGS PURINA ARE BEING SO STUPID. GOD WHY DONT THEY JUST READ WHAT A BAG OF CRAP THAT FOOD IS AND HOW IT CAUSES GOD KNOWS HOW MANY DISEASES. WHY DONT THEY JUST LEARN ABOUT THE ANATOMY OF A DOG."



But I usually hold back. But I'm really sick of you being a total bitch about how I choose to care for my dogs.




Sick of it! I'm sure I'll get jumped on, but get the eff off your soapbox if you can't even feed your dogs a quality food, which IMO, is the first stepping stone to having a healthy dog! You criticize me for saying I want to reconsider putting chemicals into my dogs body on a monthly basis and I am the stupid one?!


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

You can't fix stupid!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I hope that shut her up, at least temporarily.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

LOL, love your response. What an idiot. I hate people who are NOT willing to Learn. Had to really bite my tongue today when one of our techs was telling someone Royal Canin was the BEST food money could buy for their cats......EEEEKKKKKKKKKKSSSSSSSSSSS But sometimes I just gotta grin n bear it for the job. I just know that for myself taking my dogs/cats off chemicals and feeding raw is the best decision I've ever made. What works for one person may not work for another.

What are her feelings on the heartworm preventions not being as effective anymore? Iv'e heard several cases where the dogs were on heartworm prevention YEAR ROUND and still got heartworm. Nothing is fool proof.


----------



## Tahlz (Sep 15, 2011)

What's wrong with Royal Canin?. Honest question. I know it's kibble and raw is better but I feed kibble at the moment until I know how to feed a proper raw diet.


----------



## Tahlz (Sep 15, 2011)

I've heard Royal Canin is quite a good kibble brand.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Ummm... is this the same Suzanne I just called out on a popular social networking site you just friended me on? If so, I hear ya! She is maddening!


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

yes it is lol. i don't thinks he will/can respond because i deleted her off of FB last night lol.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I ended up deleting the response (I think) before she saw it. Dunno if it's even worth getting into with her. 


Undecided if I'll post something similar today. Trying to cool off before I type anything lol...


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Welp, couldn't help myself.

Putting a food into your dogs body each day like Purina which is pretty much entirely corn, fillers, soy and other crap is one of the STUPIDEST moves a pet owner could ever make. *STUPID*



Hmm, yeah. I'll keep doing my pets justice and research and question what I put into or on their bodies, whether it's interceptor, advantix or vaccines, even if it makes me "STUPID". I'll keep taking into consideration the advice of my friend who is educated in holistic remedies and alternatives, since he has dog after dog after dog living to be 16 and 17 years old, in labs no less, who are prone to so many diseases and ailments. Guy is obviously doing something right...


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

meggels said:


> I ended up deleting the response (I think) before she saw it. Dunno if it's even worth getting into with her.
> 
> 
> Undecided if I'll post something similar today. Trying to cool off before I type anything lol...


Well, that's too bad. I loved your response.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I agree, you can't fix stupid. She sounds like someone who regurgitates what someone else tells her. I mean most everyone on this site reads the latest info out on whatever and has a mind of there own.... Because it did't take me long once someone pointed me in the right direction about raw and I read up on it and decided that the kibbles were just not good enough and raw was the best way to feed. Wouldn't change now that I have seen how much better it is. 

And as far as meds that are suppose to protect our pet without doing harm, my thoughts are these big companies lie about everything else how can you believe what they tell you with out judging it for yourself.


----------

